# HEMANGIOSARCOMA-treatment options?



## murphy1 (Jun 21, 2012)

So sorry to hear about Henry. First time I heard of this disease is on this forum. There are plenty of people here that will help you. Hang in there and thank you for taking such good care of your guy.


----------



## Jennifer1 (Mar 31, 2012)

I'm sorry you are going through this.
I have had 2 experiences with spleen tumors. 1 was hemangiosarcoma and the other was benign. My understanding is that there is no way to tell the difference without the pathology results, although the majority are indeed hemangiosarcoma (70% I believe).

My understanding is that the #1 thing that can extend life expectancy is having the splenectomy, which you've done. As you have read, the prognosis is not good. I only had Bear 2 months after her diagnosis. I started a bucket list for her to make her time the best possible.
There are some miracle dogs though that live longer.
Look up Reno on the forum, he lived 18months after his splenectomy. 
The best thing I can tell you is to love him up as much as you can.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

I have experience with hemangio in 2 dogs. First of all I am so sorry you may be facing HSA with Henry, at what I consider a young age. Second, please visit this thread to guide you with your discussions with your oncologist if it turns out to be a malignancy. http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/cancer-information-golden-retrievers/99067-cancer-diagnosis-what-should-you-ask-vet.html

First of all, the statistics are grim because it's usually caught too late. That said, my vet treated one dog for HSA that lived at least 2 years with the help of chemotherapy and oral chemo. I consider it a rarity though. They were doing an abdominal ultrasound for an unrelated matter and saw a "spot" on the spleen. The radiologist reading the report just noted it and said you need to watch it. Apparently it bothered the owner so much she consulted the dog's vet (who told me this story) and they decided to do a splenectomy immediately. The vet said it didn't look like much but she sent it off for biopsy and received the shocking diagnosis of HSA a few days later. The dog went through 5 rounds of chemo, using doxirubicin, the drug of choice at that time (maybe something newer is out since 2010, not sure), then metronomic therapy using oral chemotherapy pills from a compounding pharmacy and the dog lived at least 2 years after- she was still alive after we lost our boy at 107 days post splenectomy. 

My husband and I struggled with what to do when our Barkley was diagnosed at 12.5 years. Granted most people would just let the dog live naturally but my husband wanted to try something, anything, to bide us more time. I felt like if it meant so much to him we needed to proceed if the vets recommended it. We lost our 13 1/2 year old to it on the surgical table and the shock and grief of the loss was still fresh, 6 years later. I had numerous conversations with several vets from the practice on treatment options and all said that this drug is well tolerated by the dogs and they usually do not get sick or have down days where they were feeling bad. They all suggested we try at least one round and go from there. That's what we did and true to what they said he NEVER skipped a beat. He was ravenous after treatments, demanded his twice daily walks, played with our younger golden and was his normal happy self. Still, I worried. About 10 days before we were to start the oral chemo he started bleeding from his nose and his tail went dead. I took him in several times to stem the blood loss and to determine why his tail was limp as he had not done anything to cause it- shocking news- probably nasal carcinoma and a total cruciate tear in a rear leg, which is probably due to the cancer/chemotherapy. We also had a probably anal sac tumor that was cancer. His vet told me things like this happen at the end. He did okay for a couple of days then I could tell he was losing his desire to continue the fight. My husband was in Canada and the morning he got home we took him into the vet and his lymph nodes were grossly enlarged. We let him go the next day. 

Was it worth it? Well we had about 100 excellent days after his collapse/slenectomy. We had our Barkley and we made the most of each and every day. Would we do it again? I hope and pray we never face that decision again, but realize we probably will. The answer right now is I don't know. 

I'm wishing you well, hoping you get a benign diagnosis and don't need to ask all these questions.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I'm so very sorry about Henry's diagnosis. 

I would discuss all your options with your Oncologist when you get the results and then make your decision.

I'm over on the NC Coast-we don't have the quality of Vets or care in this area that you have there in Durham. 

I lost my Bridge boy almost 3 years ago. He had cancer-it was not determined by the Vet which type. My boy was 14-14.5, the Vet felt he would not handle any type of treatment well due to his age. We made the most of every day we had with him, he was on pain meds as needed. He did very well up until the first part of Feb. 2011. He was 15.5 when we said good bye to him. 

My thoughts are with you and Henry.


----------



## KiwiD (Jan 14, 2008)

I'm sorry you're dealing with a possible diagnosis of hemangiosarcoma for Henry. 

My Golden was diagnosed with it a few months before her 10th birthday after having an emergency splenectomy for a tumor that had ruptured. We opted not to go with chemo as after we tried one dose we noticed she just didn't seem to be tolerating it well and we wanted quality over quantity. She exceeded the time line the vet gave us for a dog that doesn't undergo chemo, living 111 days and every one of those days was quality. She continued to do all the things she loved, I almost convinced myself she wasn't sick that she was doing so well. 

Sending positive thoughts for Henry


----------



## Doug (Jul 17, 2010)

This is tough. I am so sorry. Henry is too young but many dogs go through this even before the age of 6! 

I encourage you to research the Chinese Yunnan Baiyao herbal capsules. They help to control bleeding. We gave Tia two in the morning and two at night. In the centre of the pack you can also find a tiny red pill, which they refer to as the insurance pill. This helps with any shock. If a major bleed occurred we gave Tia two capsules and the red pill. 

I wish you the very best of luck. The good news is that Henry will carry on celebrating life each and every day and make you smile right to the end but I still hope that you have much longer than everyone expects.


----------



## lhowemt (Jun 28, 2013)

I read a bit about that Yunnan herb and would look into it if faced with this situation. Possibly chemo but it feally depwnds on the details and situation.

I deeply hope his tumor is benign. We lost hazel in June from cardiac hemangio. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## gold4me (Mar 12, 2006)

We have dealt with hemangiosarcoma three times. It is a cancer that sneaks up on you and usually when you realize it is there it can be in the late stage. We lost each of them in a short time after diagnosis. Gather all the information about the procedures, talk to your vet, read about other people's experiences here and then you can make up your mind as to what is best for your beautiful boy. This forum is a wonderful place for support. My thoughts are with you.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

I'm so sorry that you have joined under such sad circumstances. I hope that the biopsy comes back negative.

I have no experience with hemangio - other than through people here. But I have had experience with other cancer in my Golden. The best thing for me was being totally informed. I took my girl to a canine oncologist, and he laid out all the options and the prognoses that went with each. If the biopsy is positive, and you have access to an oncologist, it would be worth discussing your Hank's case with him or her.

Please let us know what happens. Any photos of your guy?


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

I am so sorry for the diagnosis. 
I lost my three golden boys to this disease. By the time it showed symptoms and was diagnosed, it was too late for all three of them, they died within hours or days.

I think the herbal supplement that 'Doug' mentioned is a good choice to get for sure.


----------



## KWenger (Nov 15, 2013)

*Yunnan Baiyao to treat hemangiosarcoma....what else?*

Many thanks to all of you who have provided uselful information and kind, supportive, encouraging words of support regarding my boy Henry and his probable hemangiosarcoma. We have still not gotten the histopathology/lab results from the tumor that was removed when he underwent a splenectomy on 11/13. I realistically understand he most likely has hemangiosarcoma and I want to be prepared to understand available treatment options in the event the lab results confirm my worst fears. I have been researching yunnan baiyao and have already ordered a supply. I have also encountered references to LACTOFERRIN (source of iron for dogs w/cancer) GIPPOFAIN (to attack cancer cells) and CORDYCEPS (to supposedly cripple/slow cancer growth.) Do any of you have any experience with these? On a happy note, Henry is recovering very well from his surgery and is back to about 75% of his pre surgery energy level. He's taking 150 mg of Tramadol every 8 hrs for pain, and it works! I'm keeping my fingers crossed and hoping for the best......while fearing the worst.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

We used Yunan at the end. The red emergency pill stopped a nosebleed and allowed us to cuddle him that last night. I hope others will chime in on the other items you mentioned.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## mytwogoldens (Apr 21, 2013)

My Murphy was diagnosed with hemgio in April. He had his spleen removed and was started on chemo 2 weeks later. He finished his chemo and then was put on oral chemo. I had a little over 6 wonderful months with him. Four weeks ago he was not himself and I checked his gums and they were pale. I would check his gums daily so this bleed came on fast. When I took him to the vet she took a needle and got nothing but blood so we knew he had another bleed and I had to say goodbye. Chemo is very expensive along with the xrays and ultrasounds that need to be done and would I do it again? You betcha!! I wasn't sure how long I would have with him and so I made his last 6 months everything he wanted. I'm so sorry you have to go through this. My thoughts and prayers are with you.


----------



## johnjcpa (Sep 22, 2010)

Our 10 year old (Puck) was just diagnosed with Hemangiosarcoma and given 3-4 months.

It's going to be hard to deal with but we're glad that we gave him a good home. 

Wishing you the best.


----------



## MIKI (Nov 25, 2013)

You might want to try turkey tail mushroom extract. They are doing studies @ University of Pennsylvania treating hemangio w/ turkey tail mushroom


----------



## BigChief (Jan 2, 2014)

*Big Chief still going over 6 months post diagnosis*

I first send you and Henry love. I had almost the exact same experience, walking Big Chief then 2 hours later the vet is telling me he as a week to live as he has a massive tumor on his spleen, and surgery maybe would extend his life for 3 - 4 months. The initial bill was over $2000 and an additional $7000k or so for surgery was discussed. Wow. Tough decision, yes? I asked spirit for guidance and here is what I was inspired to do. I left with no surgery and started researching healing cancer with nutrition and made radical changes to his diet, starting that day we returned, June 6, 2013. Here is what we do: he gets 2 - 3 meals a day. Raw meat (high quality, no GMO's) raw fish raw chicken raw pork. We make a green drink with over 12 veggies everyday for ourselves, so we give him about 2 cups of this with his food, He gets ground up fresh veggies: carrotts, cauliflower and brocolli, or others in season, like cabbage. He gets a capsule of Yunnan Baiyo, a pepcid, some garlic, a scoop of pro-biotics, some flax seed oil or ground up flax seeds, and vitamin c in his morning meal. Smaller meals are better. Then he gets the animal protein (with bones, for eg, raw chicken with the bones) and other cartilaginous bony meats, the raw veggies and the green drink. More vitamin C and nutritional yeast and a clove of garlic. So he is doing well, though he does have occasional internal bleeding as his belly swells and he has that look on his face like: Not so good today, know what I mean? So that is when he gets the red pill and 4 of the Yunnan Baiyo pills every 6 hours up to 3 times, then it gets better, so I have no idea what is going on internally, and I don't need to know. He is vastly better now than he was before the diagnosis and he is on no allopathic medications, including those he was on for arthritis, all gone, and he has rare if any shaking in his real leg from the arthritis! We walk daily for about an hour, he even runs after the ball on good days. He was diagnosed on June 6 2013, today is 1.1.2014. Thank you God for each day he is here with us, happy, well fed and well loved. Note: we meditate 3 hours a day and he is always with us when we meditate, I do believe that the love and energy from those meditations is working a healing, this is my intuition, not scientific fact. Love to you, let me know if you would like additional information.


----------



## Doug (Jul 17, 2010)

Welcome Big Chief! What a beautiful boy you are
You are such an inspiration. Congratulations on beating the odds!

Thank you for sharing this valuable information. 
Sending you mega healing prayers for your continued success.
We are so happy for you


----------



## KWenger (Nov 15, 2013)

I was so happy to read about Big Chief's continued good health more than 6 months after his hemangiosarcoma diagnosis. I've learned that this dreaded disease affects every dog differently and there are some that enjoy robust good health for a long time. I'm delighted that Big Chief is among this lucky group. My Henry was sadly not so fortunate. He fell ill suddenly on November 13 and had a splenectomy that day. The vets told us he had probably 3-6 months to live. We elected to not do chemo and continued to feed him the organic RAW diet he ate his entire life. We also gave him yunnan baiyao twice daily and immediately began the mushroom extract regimen (I'm-Yunity) that was used in the trials at the University of PA vet school in 2012 with encouraging results. Henry returned to his old self about 10 days after the surgery. He was able to resume absolutely all of his old habits and we were becoming increasingly confident that the supplements were working and that we would have him with us for a long time. That didn't happen. He became ill early Christmas morning and throughout the day he got increasingly weaker. We spent the entire day on the floor with him in front of the Christmas tree with him laying in our laps. Over 13 hours. Finally, late in the evening we realized he was in distress and no longer had the strength to stand up. At that point we made the impossibly difficult decision to take him to the local emergency vet clinic to be euthanized. One of the hardest things I've ever done in my entire life.......but best for Henry. We miss him every minute of every day and will for a very long time. Henry lived only 42 days after his hemangiosarcoma diagnosis. I sincerely hope you have Big Chief for many more months......and years.


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

I am glad to hear that Big Chief has beaten the odds so far.

Four days ago, I lost my lab mix "Thunder" to hemangiosarcoma, only 9 months after losing my golden to that treated cancer. Same story again, by the time he showed symptoms, it was too late.

The critical care vet told me that this is the number one and most common cancer to kill our pets, especially the retriever breeds.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Christa*

Christa

We lost our 10 year old Samoyed,Snobear, to hemangiosarcoma, literally overnight. We had exploratory surgery done, but it was on his liver. 
We lost our Golden Retriever, Smooch, who was 12, to hemangiosarcoma or lymphoma, eight months later.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*KWenger*

KWenger

I am so very sorry to hear about your sweet Henry! If he isn't already on the Rainbow Bridge List for 2013, I will add him.
My Smooch and Snobear are taking care of him!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Big Chief*

I am so glad that Big Chief is hanging in there and so glad you joined us.
Thank you for the valuable information!!


----------



## Cuddysmom (Feb 6, 2014)

Oh, KWenger. I'm so sorry. He sounds like he had a wonderful life! What a lucky boy. Cherish those memories. God, I hate this disease.


----------

